Ask HN: Technologies to help prevent abuse of power? - lftherios
======
perilunar
Sousveillance. Does anyone honestly think that George Floyd's killer would
have been charged if there wasn't a video recording from a bystander?

------
rowawey
Stop. There are no utopian technical solutions to human socio-econo-political
problems. Please stop.

~~~
ujki1
I think the question is about technologies that help to reduce the abuse of
power, even if they don't prevent the abuse entirely.

